# Authors that you like : Henry David Thoreau



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2021)

*"Henry David Thoreau*_ (see name pronunciation; July 12, 1817 – May 6, 1862) was an American naturalist, essayist, poet, and philosopher.[3] A leading transcendentalist,[4] he is best known for his book Walden, a reflection upon simple living in natural surroundings, and his essay "Civil Disobedience" (originally published as "Resistance to Civil Government"), an argument for disobedience to an unjust state.

Thoreau's books, articles, essays, journals, and poetry amount to more than 20 volumes. Among his lasting contributions are his writings on natural history and philosophy, in which he anticipated the methods and findings of ecology and environmental history, two sources of modern-day environmentalism. His literary style interweaves close observation of nature, personal experience, pointed rhetoric, symbolic meanings, and historical lore, while displaying a poetic sensibility, philosophical austerity, and attention to practical detail.[5] He was also deeply interested in the idea of survival in the face of hostile elements, historical change, and natural decay; at the same time he advocated abandoning waste and illusion in order to discover life's true essential needs.[5]

Thoreau was a lifelong abolitionist, delivering lectures that attacked the Fugitive Slave Law while praising the writings of Wendell Phillips and defending the abolitionist John Brown. Thoreau's philosophy of civil disobedience later influenced the political thoughts and actions of such notable figures as Leo Tolstoy, Mahatma Gandhi, and Martin Luther King Jr.[6]

Thoreau is sometimes referred to as an anarchist.[7][8] In "Civil Disobedience", Thoreau wrote: "I heartily accept the motto,—'That government is best which governs least;' and I should like to see it acted up to more rapidly and systematically. Carried out, it finally amounts to this, which also I believe,—'That government is best which governs not at all;' and when men are prepared for it, that will be the kind of government which they will have. [...] I ask for, not at once no government, but at once a better government."[9]"_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_David_Thoreau

_"It's not what you look at that matters, it's what you see. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately, to front only the essential facts of life, and see if I could not learn what it had to teach, and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The price of anything is the amount of life you exchange for it. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau If one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life which he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Not until we are lost do we begin to understand ourselves. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau An early-morning walk is a blessing for the whole day. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Never look back unless you are planning to go that way. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Things do not change; we change. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Could a greater miracle take place than for us to look through each other's eyes for an instant? - Henry David Thoreau Could a greater miracle take place than for us to look through each other's eyes for an instant? Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Make the most of your regrets; never smother your sorrow, but tend and cherish it till it comes to have a separate and integral interest. To regret deeply is to live afresh. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Nature will bear the closest inspection. She invites us to lay our eye level with her smallest leaf, and take an insect view of its plain. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau As if you could kill time without injuring eternity. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Pursue some path, however narrow and crooked, in which you can walk with love and reverence. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Be not simply good - be good for something. - Henry David Thoreau Be not simply good - be good for something. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Live your life, do your work, then take your hat. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau None are so old as those who have outlived enthusiasm. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau It takes two to speak the truth: one to speak, and another to hear. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Disobedience is the true foundation of liberty. The obedient must be slaves. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. - Henry David Thoreau Success usually comes to those who are too busy to be looking for it. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau There are a thousand hacking at the branches of evil to one who is striking at the root. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau If the machine of government is of such a nature that it requires you to be the agent of injustice to another, then, I say, break the law. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Heaven is under our feet as well as over our heads. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau It is not enough to be busy. So are the ants. The question is: What are we busy about? Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Our life is frittered away by detail... simplify, simplify. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Our truest life is when we are in dreams awake. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau You must live in the present, launch yourself on every wave, find your eternity in each moment. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The language of friendship is not words but meanings. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Not only must we be good, but we must also be good for something. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau A man is rich in proportion to the number of things he can afford to let alone. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Friends... they cherish one another's hopes. They are kind to one another's dreams. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau What is the use of a house if you haven't got a tolerable planet to put it on? Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Live your beliefs and you can turn the world around. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Nothing makes the earth seem so spacious as to have friends at a distance; they make the latitudes and longitudes. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The heart is forever inexperienced. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau It is better to have your head in the clouds, and know where you are... than to breathe the clearer atmosphere below them, and think that you are in paradise. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Rather than love, than money, than fame, give me truth. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The most I can do for my friend is simply be his friend. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau This world is but a canvas to our imagination. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau I would rather sit on a pumpkin and have it all to myself, than be crowded on a velvet cushion. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau I know of no more encouraging fact than the unquestionable ability of man to elevate his life by conscious endeavor. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau I say, beware of all enterprises that require new clothes, and not rather a new wearer of clothes. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Wealth is the ability to fully experience life. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau There is no remedy for love but to love more. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Goodness is the only investment that never fails. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau If I knew for a certainty that a man was coming to my house with the conscious design of doing me good, I should run for my life. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Live the life you've dreamed. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation. What is called resignation is confirmed desperation. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau Though I do not believe that a plant will spring up where no seed has been, I have great faith in a seed... Convince me that you have a seed there, and I am prepared to expect wonders. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau As you simplify your life, the laws of the universe will be simpler; solitude will not be solitude, poverty will not be poverty, nor weakness weakness. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau That man is rich whose pleasures are the cheapest. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau That government is best which governs least. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau We must walk consciously only part way toward our goal, and then leap in the dark to our success. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau There are moments when all anxiety and stated toil are becalmed in the infinite leisure and repose of nature. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau The man who goes alone can start today; but he who travels with another must wait till that other is ready. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau There is no value in life except what you choose to place upon it and no happiness in any place except what you bring to it yourself. Share this Quote Henry David Thoreau"_

Read more at https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/henry-david-thoreau-quotes















3 more pages of quotes....


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 27, 2021)

I've been to Walden pond. Way down the trail are piles of stones where HDT had his cabin with markers pointing out facts. Across the street is a replica of his cabin he had at WP. Little like a guardhouse at a gate. He is buried in Sleepy Hollow cemetery in Concord, toured that too. Hawthorne and R.W. Emerson are buried close, so is L.M. Alcott.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 27, 2021)

Emerson and Goethe are my favorites.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Emerson and Goethe are my favorites.


Never heard of Goethe, I'll have to check him out.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 27, 2021)

T. C. Boyle.

"Many of Boyle's novels and short stories explore the baby-boom generation, its appetites, joys, and addictions. His themes, such as the often-misguided efforts of the male hero and the slick appeal of the anti-hero, appear alongside brutal satire, humor, and magical realism. His fiction also explores the ruthlessness and the unpredictability of nature and the toll human society unwittingly takes on the environment. His novels include _World's End_ (1987, winner of the PEN/Faulkner Award for Fiction); _The Road to Wellville_ (1993); and _The Tortilla Curtain_ (1995, winner of France's Prix Medicis etranger."

_The Tortilla Curtain_ is my favorite.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 27, 2021)

Oh!  Thornton Wilder was also brilliant!


----------

